# Jenkins+FreeBSD handbooks



## DNAeon (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello,

Sometime ago I have been asked by a few fellow FreeBSD users for a
Jenkins+FreeBSD handbooks.

It took me some time in order to get them published, but here they
are. Hope you find them useful.

* Continuous Integration with Jenkins under FreeBSD [1]
* Building project's documentation with Jenkins and Doxygen [2]
* Code analysis with Jenkins and Clang scan-build [3]
* Continuous package building with poudriere and Jenkins under FreeBSD [4]

A Jenkins CI instance with the above documentations and projects can
be found in [5].

Regards,
Marin

[1]: http://unix-heaven.org/jenkins-continuous-integration-under-freebsd
[2]: http://unix-heaven.org/building-documentation-with-jenkins
[3]: http://unix-heaven.org/code-analysis-with-jenkins-and-scan-build
[4]: http://unix-heaven.org/continuous-package-building-with-poudriere-and-jenkins
[5]: http://jenkins.unix-heaven.org/jenkins/


----------

